# Sticky  Women's Lounge is for Women - Guys Read This



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

The Women's Lounge is a place for mountain biking women to discuss topics of their choosing. *Guys are welcome, but consider yourselves guests,* in this small corner of Mtbr designated for Women, specifically.

Wit and humor and being a good sport are appreciated; trolling and baiting are not. Any post that is deemed inappropriate for this forum will be deleted at the moderator's discretion without explanation.

This includes but is not limited to:

Posts that insult women, either individually or in a group
Posts that criticize sexual orientation
Posters that are deemed to be harrassing female posters
mansplaining of any topic 

*We take complaints from our regular users very seriously*, as they are the core of this forum.

Access to the WL may be restricted if the rules are not heeded.

Questions/concerns/complaints can be sent to the Site Manager directly: "[email protected]"

Thanks in advance for your compliance.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Bumping this to the top.

If you find a post is sexist or in any other way violates the forum posting guidelines please use the report button found at the bottom of every single post. Please add a brief description of the issue and the moderators will be notified via email with a link back directly to the post in question.


----------

